# How to keep squirrels off my flower pots?



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

These critters keep digging into my flower pots and destroying my flower plants. Should I use a 22 to fix them up?


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

.22, pellet gun or an outside dog should do the trick.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Please excuse the aside, but I couldn't help but notice that this is your 1000th post. Congratulations!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gat you one of these!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have been told, that if you trap one in a live trap and leave it there, it will never come back around and it trains others to avoid the area. It's suppose to be more humane that shooting them ..... I just let my lab chase them out of the yard.


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

They make good dumplings!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Tree Rats*

22or pellet if in season and EAT THEM! ...CVA34


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Gat you one of these!


LMAO wonder if JQ has seen this thread? Its right up his alley..


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

you cant rehabilitate a squirrel.kill it


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Please excuse the aside, but I couldn't help but notice that this is your 1000th post. Congratulations!


Thanks. I didn't even pay attention to it. I am now in the loud mouth club! :cheers:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Someone say sumptin about pesky squirrels????


----------

